# Super low VO2 max



## wagonman01 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had asthma since I was a kid, and it had kept most of my childhood sports to high intensity low endurance stuff (so I could stop and wheeze). More recently I've been getting back in shape, and last year (2008) as a precaution, my doctor suggested a VO2 max to get an idea of how I'm doing. The results sat on a shelf until last month when I started reading up on what it really meant.

My VO2 max is low - *32 ml/kg/min*. Average untrained male is 35-45 ml/kg/min. 

BUT... and here's the big "but" - my brother (a rowing athlete and coach) really whipped my ass over the winter months, and I feel like a completely different animal this springtime. My 10km (6 mile) *training* runs this year have obliterated my personal best *race* times of last year. 

I'm debating whether to go back for another VO2 test. Think it has changed?

Background:
26 years old (27 in October 2009), 5'8", 150 lbs.
1998-2000 - Air Force 2nd Lt. and Taekwondo gold medalist
2001-2006 - sedentary fat bum, got tired walking in parking lots
2007-now - started getting into shape again, ran half-marathons
2008-now - got into road cycling and triathlon
2012 - aiming to complete a full Ironman triathlon (3.8km swim/180km bike/42km marathon)


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

You can estimate VO2 max quite well from 5k or 10k times. Have a look here: 

http://www.brianmac.co.uk/balke.htm

Since you obliterated your old times, it is likely you have improved your VO2 max. However, it is possible to get hung up on these kind of numbers!

If you really care, do another test, but I'd be satisfied with the improvements in my running times.


----------



## wagonman01 (Jan 16, 2009)

I know the VO2 max number doesn't define me as a cycling/running/triathlon enthusiast, it just seems to be a number that seems to indicate to me that regardless of how hard I train, I'm never going to be able to do as well as other guys. Maybe I'm just looking for reasons why I run a personal best of 54 mins for 10km (6 miles) and my buddy who has never done any running/exercise can get a 50 min time at the same race. Last year's time was abysmal (1 hour 9 mins). You're right to warn me not to get hung up on these numbers, but it's just frustrating.

I suppose this thread doesn't have any questions or anything, more like... a rant on a super low VO2 max.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

I participated in a lab study for a PhD candidate's dissertation a number of years ago with about 30 other distance runners. Mine came in at 72 and was one of the 3 or 4 highest in the study, and I was far, far below anywhere close to a world class level. I was competitive with most of the guys in the study in races, but when we did line up to race, I was closer to mid pack than the front...maybe even behind most of those guys. One of my friends in the study who I don't think I still have ever beaten in any formal race (we're both cyclists now) came in at 66.

My PhD friend who did the study knew the oft quoted statistic that Steve Prefontaine (4th Munich Oly 5000) had a VO2 max of 88, but I had never heard that Frank Shorter (1st place '72 Oly marathon, 6th place 10,000) had a 69.

The short version, VO2 max is important, but it's FAR from the whole story. As long as your doctor thinks it's safe to train and race, I say (like the other poster), enjoy the improvements you're seeing.

Good Luck!!


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

a 72 is close enough to world class genetics for cycling. if you are only mildy trained you could probably raise that 10% and be truly worldclass cycling v2max. a 79-80 v2max is prob top 1%


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

One thing to note is the "kg", in "ml/kg/min". At the same O2 uptake, and lighter weight, your VO2 max goes up.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Getting better*



wagonman01 said:


> regardless of how hard I train, I'm never going to be able to do as well as other guys.


Yeah, I found out a long time ago that I was not ever going to be Eddy Merckx, but so what? How about just liking to ride the bike, enjoying being outside, and knowing how much good it is doing for your body and mind? Works for me, even 35 years after I learned that lots of guys are faster than me, and always will be. BTW, lots of guys are slower too, especially the ones who don't exercise


----------



## wagonman01 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Speedi Pig. That was a good motivational boost.



PhatTalc said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.brianmac.co.uk/balke.htm
> 
> Since you obliterated your old times, it is likely you have improved your VO2 max.


I went for a run yesterday to test this out, and I had to do the math several times just to be certain... my estimated VO2 max came out to 58 ml/kg/min. Is that really possible? I'm sure that it isn't 100% accurate, but it's a huge jump from 32 ml/kg/min.   



Dream Plus said:


> One thing to note is the "kg", in "ml/kg/min". At the same O2 uptake, and lighter weight, your VO2 max goes up.


This really piqued my interest. I suppose that losing some weight would help, no? I'm 5'8" 150 lbs, I can probably afford to lose another 10-15 lbs or so.




Kerry Irons said:


> Yeah, I found out a long time ago that I was not ever going to be Eddy Merckx, but so what? How about just liking to ride the bike, enjoying being outside, and knowing how much good it is doing for your body and mind?


I do enjoy being outside, and yes I love biking for the sake of biking, but... I've always been competitive at heart. If I know that certain things are possible, or that someone can do something, then I feel like I should be able to do that too, whether by natural talent or hard work.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

wagonman01 said:


> I went for a run yesterday to test this out, and I had to do the math several times just to be certain... my estimated VO2 max came out to 58 ml/kg/min. Is that really possible? I'm sure that it isn't 100% accurate, but it's a huge jump from 32 ml/kg/min.
> 
> This really piqued my interest. I suppose that losing some weight would help, no? I'm 5'8" 150 lbs, I can probably afford to lose another 10-15 lbs or so.


Yeah, that is possible. But just to check, a 58ml/kg/min VO2 is running just over 4000m (2.5 miles) in 15 minutes, so you could guess that if you have good endurance then you should have 10K times near 41 mimutes. And yes, this test is accurate- (it's not precise), but, if you can run a 5K in less than 20 minutes you have a good VO2 max.


----------

